# Looking to buy a brake bleeder kit...any suggestions



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

I am tired of needing two people to bleed my brakes. Any suggestions on a kit that works best for VWs? Personal experiences?


----------



## Mmack (Apr 18, 2006)

Motiv Power Bleeder - works great. Screw the cap on in place of your MC reservoir cap, pump it up to the recommended pressure (between 12 and 14 psi or so), and the air pressure pushes the fluid down from the MC. All you have to do is open the bleeder screw and watch the fluid flow out. One-man job. 

Just don't forget to refill the reservoir between calipers. 

Mmack


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

This one? Motive 0100 for european models. 
And do I first need to open the bleeder screw on each caliper that I want to bleed?


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Mityvac also makes several brake bleeders: 

http://www.mityvac.com/pages/products_bcbe.asp


----------



## Mmack (Apr 18, 2006)

Motiv 0100 European - yes, that's the one. I've used mine on VW, Porsche and BMW - same size cap. You can also get a version with an aluminum cap. 

Yes, you still need to do the calipers individually. Common practice is to start at the one furthest from the MC. 

Mmack


----------



## Mmack (Apr 18, 2006)

One at a time, in case that wasn't clear. You'll need to refill the reservoir after each caliper you bleed.


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

Does that 0100 model come with a catch can of some kind?


----------



## Mmack (Apr 18, 2006)

No, you'd just run the tube from the bleeder valve into a milk jug or whatever.


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

links for diy?? btw no powerbleeders...and i might not be able to take o driverside wheels


----------

